# Cleaning fire glass



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

Can I ask what particular product you use to clean the glass of a wood burning stove? When we first had our stove about seven years ago, I was able to buy a gel from Leroy Merlin that did a perfect job. Now I cannot find it available anywhere and, for the past four years or so, have been using liquid products that are just not up to the job and seem to be getting worse.

Is there anything more effective please?


----------



## GARY WILLIAM (Apr 9, 2015)

John Boy try oven cleaner. Works well.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

SILEX from Continente JohnBoy been using it now for several years and about é3
Great for cleaning the BBQ as well as the regular oven or even on the saucepan when I have burnt the rice


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

Thanks to you both.

Gary, Any particular make that you would recommend please? I've tried a couple and they were worse than the proper glass cleaner.

Thanks Siobhán. I'll give that a try next. The one I got from Continente last week has a different name and is no good at all.


----------



## 44danno (Sep 25, 2011)

this is what we use.....


----------



## GARY WILLIAM (Apr 9, 2015)

Just bought a glass cleaner from Continente to try. It's called Asevi Limpiador de cristales de chimeneas. Shake it, spray on the glass, leave for a few minutes the rub off. Cleaned my glass great.


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

GARY WILLIAM said:


> Just bought a glass cleaner from Continente to try. It's called Asevi Limpiador de cristales de chimeneas. Shake it, spray on the glass, leave for a few minutes the rub off. Cleaned my glass great.


Thanks Gary. Another one for me to try. 


44dano - I did try that a couple of years ago but couldn't make it work. I'll have another go.


----------

